# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ju lumshin këmbët! Mirë se erdhët në Përmet!

## flory80

Po mar inisiativën për të hapur këtë temë për të gjithë Përmetarët kudo ku janë në Qytetin e vogël dhe të bukur buzë Vjosës, të shpërndarë në gjithë Shqipërinë por dhe gjithë dallandyshet e larguara nëpër botë!
Pranvera do të vijë sërish dhe ne to të shtegëtojmë përsëri në folenë tonë të bukur anës Vjosës kaltëroshe
Kjo temë gjithashtu është e hapur dhe për të gjith miqtë dhe dashamirësit e Përmetit dhe Përmetarëve
Mirë se erdhët!
Bukë kripë e zemër!
Raki rrushi në tamzan dhe verë të vjetër në qilar!
Bujrum!!!

----------


## flory80

Aromë Përmetare!

----------


## flory80

Freskia e Vjosës ju fton në Shtëpi!

----------


## Guri i Kuq

O Flori,

Na sill me shume foto nga Permeti dhe rrethinat e tij..!

Dhe,...mirseerdhe...mirese ju gjetem..!

Shnet !

----------


## flory80

> O Flori,
> 
> Na sill me shume foto nga Permeti dhe rrethinat e tij..!
> 
> Dhe,...mirseerdhe...mirese ju gjetem..!
> 
> Shnet !


 :buzeqeshje:  Mirë se erdhe Guri i Kuq, ulu dhe dridhe një duhan sipas zakonit
Ja të ta kthej edhe një gotë nga kjo e flamosura unë se e kam merak për vete.
Është e mirë e kam zjer dy herë  :Lulja3:

----------


## flory80

Do mundohem të sjell ato pak fotografi që kam!

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mirë se ju gjeta, o përmetarë!
Do e nisim me dopio a me teke?( por jo nga ato të ziera dy herë)
Shëndet!
Si thoni t'ia marrim një përmetarçe. Po unë e kam qejf atë "*As aman, o moj lule*"

----------


## SaS

as aman o moj lule ste kam pare moj as sot as djeee, ste kam pare moj as sot as dje dil pakë moj ne penxhere !!! dil pakë moj ne penxhereeeee te te shof moj se cila je !!! te te shof moj se cila jee e vogel a e madheeeeee !!! kjo per ademin  :buzeqeshje:  !!!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> as aman o moj lule ste kam pare moj as sot as djeee, ste kam pare moj as sot as dje dil pakë moj ne penxhere !!! dil pakë moj ne penxhereeeee te te shof moj se cila je !!! te te shof moj se cila jee e vogel a e madheeeeee !!! kjo per ademin  !!!


Shumë të faleminderit SaS. Dhe me beso derisa lexoja vargjet e kësaj kënge më vinte johona e zërit të sazeve të përmetit. Përmeti ka gjithë të mirat: natyren, lulet dhe mbi të gjitha këngën. E ku ka si këngët përmetare!

Edhe një herë ju faleminderit
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## flory80

> Mirë se ju gjeta, o përmetarë!
> Do e nisim me dopio a me teke?( por jo nga ato të ziera dy herë)


Adem mirë se erdhe, të lumshin këmbët!
Sheshohu një herë aty pranë oxhakut!
Plakëëëëëëëëë, Tamzanin moj se na kanë ardhur miq! 
Hajde Gëzuar edhe mirë se na erdhe!
Gëzohem që jeni mirë dhe për të mira u ardhçim edhe juve!
Të të rrojnë baba e nëna, vëllezër e motra edhe gjithë çke për zëmër
Hajt Gëzuar!

Sas merrja këngës të nderojmë mikun!

----------


## BaBa

*Pershendetje Permeti (:

ta gezoni Sofren 


bafshit qef te gjithe (:*

----------


## flory80

Rrofsh baba!
Ulu pie dhe ti një gotë se e di unë, ta heq ulluku ty!
Hajde Gëzuar!

----------


## flory80



----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po mar inisiativën për të hapur këtë temë për të gjithë Përmetarët kudo ku janë në Qytetin e vogël dhe të bukur buzë Vjosës, të shpërndarë në gjithë Shqipërinë por dhe gjithë dallandyshet e larguara nëpër botë!
> Pranvera do të vijë sërish dhe ne to të shtegëtojmë përsëri në folenë tonë të bukur anës Vjosës kaltëroshe
> Kjo temë gjithashtu është e hapur dhe për të gjith miqtë dhe dashamirësit e Përmetit dhe Përmetarëve
> Mirë se erdhët!
> Bukë kripë e zemër!
> Raki rrushi në tamzan dhe verë të vjetër në qilar!
> Bujrum!!!


Mirë se të kam gjetur o i zoti i shtëpisë,
Hë mo flory, sa u gëzova që erdha në këtë sofër, më ngriu gazi në buzë...
do thuash pse...obobobo... dhe ke të drejtë
Më zuri belaja me plakën o Flory.. ku e kisha fjalën... po ... i them plakësi sime: pa eja mi plakë se kam gjetur një sofër të mirë që të presin mirë ... e kështu fjalë pas fjale, për sherr e sheh plaka këtë që ke shkruar ti:"EH I ZIU NJERI, GELLTIT DIKU NJE LUGE CORBE TE PRISHUR, EDHE VJELL PASTAJ PER GJITHE JETEN!"... obobobobo ku hyri e ku doli plaka. 
Hë, tha plaka,c'është kjo ma shpjego. Thashë: mi plakë ështe e natyrshme që duhet pasur kujdes se ku po ha corbë, se helebte qëllon e prishur dhe .....Ku hyri e ko doli mo Flory vëllai: jo e di unë ku vret kjo, po a s'jam unë që ta kam mbushur shtëpinë me kalamajë, jo..... ufufufu, se m'u bë koka dhallë o flory.
As na e mbush nga një dopio se më cau koka... obobo, obobo c'heqim ne të mjerët mor aman.
Flory aman i thua SaS të na marrë një të përmallshme, po unë e kam qejf atë "Sec na ra kjo dëbora", se na dogji malli. Eh c'heq i ziu njeri!
Jepi Sas-o!
Gëzuar!

----------


## flory80

> As na e mbush nga një dopio se më cau koka...!


Zille ore gotën se prandaj e kam rakinë unë!
Hajde të paça!
Gëzuar!

----------


## BaBa

> Rrofsh baba!
> Ulu pie dhe ti një gotë se e di unë, ta heq ulluku ty!
> Hajde Gëzuar!



 :buzeqeshje: 


_
ja nje dolli per ty
gezuar  me funde 
gjak e dhjam na u baft_

----------


## flory80

Rrofç!
Shëndet e të mira paç e ti!
Apapapapapaaaaaaaa çësht e fort malulja!

----------


## flory80



----------


## flory80

Ushtari i Panjohur!

----------


## EDLIN

Urime Flori per sofren, e paçi gjithmone plote e zemren e bardhe...

Po shih se ke nje dokumentar per Permetin andej nga topi i çenell-ve

----------

